

AWS Import/Export Goes Global - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/12/aws-importexport-goes-global.html

======
PStamatiou
While I know much of the HN community employs AWS services, this place is
starting to seem like an Amazon PR Newswire with the past 2 in the last week
that I've noticed being posted directly by Jeff. Just my .02

~~~
jeffbarr
Hi Paul, I am definitely not trying to turn HN into a PR Newswire! We've been
cranking out new AWS features like crazy of late and the posting frequency has
increased accordingly.

I was a long time lurker before I started to post, and did so only because my
stories would show up here sooner or later anyway.

HN readers seem to find what I post useful, based on the number of comments
they post and the number of times they up-vote it.

I find the comment threads on my posts to be of tremendous value and I always
send them along to the appropriate team for their edification.

~~~
numair
I have to agree with this -- I like to read the HN take on what's going on
with AWS. Most of us here use AWS for something or another (if not
everything), so Jeff's posts seem pretty relevant.

